
Windows 10 Build 18262 Released to Insiders with Task Manager Improvements - extraterra
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-build-18262-released-to-insiders-with-task-manager-improvements/
======
ComputerGuru
Copy and paste blog spam, word for word from
[https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2018/10/17/annou...](https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2018/10/17/announcing-
windows-10-insider-preview-build-18262/)

